# MAC address change



## arewhy (Dec 29, 2015)

I wanted to share my experience with my Tivo Stream that had me concerned, and frustrated, for a little while. Perhaps I should still be concerned because the MAC address on the stream changed for no apparent reason! It started when an unaccounted for MAC showed up on my router. My ASUS router allows me to assign a hostname to the devices and I've taken the time to assign friendly names to all my devices.
The OUI of the MAC was C0:84:7D:xx:xx:xx. which is assigned to AMPAK Technology Inc., was showing up on my 5 GHZ channel so I went to all the devices that I had assigned to that channel and was not able to find a match. From my perspective it was a rogue device because it was not a MAC that I was familiar with, or listed on any of my devices. So I blocked Internet Access for that device. Lo and behold, the next time I went to use the stream, it could not access the internet and sure enough when I looked at network properties it had the AMPAK MAC. I rebooted the stream and after reboot, it reverted back to the TIVO MAC that I was familiar with i.e. 00:119:x:x:xx:xx
My theory is that the Physical MAC for the stream is in fact C0:84:7D:xx:xx:xx and when android loads up, it assigns a virtual MAC, that belongs to TIVO and a glitch reverted back to the physical MAC. The alternative is that the Stream got hacked. I welcome any thoughts on the matter


----------



## djkpowell1513 (Nov 11, 2021)

I have experience a similar issue with a couple of stream 4k's


----------

